# Most of my wonderful mice!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

A doe from my 1st litter! Been told she's agouti? She's very cute!








One of the black does from the same litter 









Diego. Not completely sure what he is..anyone wanna take a guess?
















Mr. Jangles at 6 wks old 








Jangles brother Bleu 








This is Bandit. One of my longhaired does








Longhaired doe, Dutches








chocolate buck, Jack 








Better view of his coat


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

What were the parents like of Diego? He kinda looks blue merle... ?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know his parents, I bought him from the feeder section of a petstore.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh lucky fella! I can see why, he is quite fetching


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! He is rather interesting! saw him and knew I had to rescue him! Someone elsewhere said he was chinchilla.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Chinchilla? I could be wrong but he looks nothing like chinchilla to me, but as he is a feeder mouse who knows! Chinchilla's are supposed to have a blue undercoat, going to grey, with black ticking and a white stomach... he seems to have the white belly, but he looks more like he has a white undercoat.. which makes me think of roan actually. Ah I have no idea lol!

Edit: Btw, I really like Bandit! Her markings are really nice


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol well another person said roan too. Haha


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, the first one is cute, so is Dutches.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm thinking of breeding Dutches with either jack or jangles.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell because the picture is dark, but I could see how people would say both blue roan or silver agouti/chinchilla... Kaz, is Diego's fur in real life more of a dark steel-blue sort of color, or more like a grey-black peppery color?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

His fur is somewhat of a mix of light and dark gray, which is ticked with white throughout his top cost and his belly is all white. But his darker gray parts have a bluish tint to it. I'll try and get a lighter picture.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

These are way better pictures


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think he is variegated. I've never seen a roan/merle marked like that.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Should I post him in the color ident and are what others have to say? :?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Huh, variegated? I'm impressed by how even his back markings are if he is, but I've never seen one like that before. He does have the characteristic head spot... but you'd think he would have colour on his under if he is so evenly coloured on top. That last picture does make him look much more like a varie though.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Duches' markings!


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmm....... looks like some of my broken roans I used to breed. Could be merle....... varigated? I agree he does have the head spot. Pictures can be so decieving on the net. When I get a chance I can post a picture of my roans for comparison. Right now I am actually at work on my lunch break. Oh - btw - they are all very cute mice!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Dutches is really cute! 

And ok i'll see if he looks anything like it. I appreciate everyones help trying to figure him out haha.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

I will try to post Them up sometime today. On my way home now but I need to take care of my babies before I sit down at the comp. Lol


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

he looks more varieted. merle has patchs of solid black, chinchillia is like silver agouti his white patchs are too large for that.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok..... here are some of Roans...Sorry it took a bit to post them!! The first picture is just two general roans. The second pic is of a light Roan, maybe a blue roan? The third is Little Luna - a Roan Broken Satin, and the last is Thunder - another Roan. Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh man...... sorry for the large pictures....... grrr......

Using my moms computer - my computer has all my photo editing software.  
and I was looking - they do have a different pattern then youir little mouse....... hmmmm...... ideas anyone...


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o wow!!! they're amazing. I'm all roaned up now :lol: cute


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!


----------

